
Linus Tech Tips Meets TempleOS - Zenst
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtlyeDAJR7A
======
Zenst
I submitted this as many on here will remember Terry and whilst may of read
much about his passion of TempleOS, may not of seen it in action - this
certainly fills in that gap. Enjoyable watch and recommended.

